# Tugboat Patricia Winslow



## jerome morris (May 27, 2008)

Just finished her this morning. 1/4" = 1 foot, 25" long


----------



## John Cassels (Sep 29, 2005)

Lovely job , well done,


----------



## 6639 (Apr 20, 2006)

fine looking model there Jerome.
have fun sailing her.
neil.


----------



## jerome morris (May 27, 2008)

I wish I could sail her, she is a commision and will be static unfortunatly


----------



## 6639 (Apr 20, 2006)

I always feel it sad when a model of such standards isn't given at least one chance to prove herself in her natural environment.
neil.


----------



## jerome morris (May 27, 2008)

I know what your saying Neil. 
I live on a pond and may try to launch her just for a moment or two so that I could get some pictures before I put her in the case.
She'll be bolted to the case base, so I could hang some weight onto the bolts and send her out into deep water quite easily.


----------

